# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Hornu-Frameries (Frameries)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier Hornu-Frameries (Frameries)
Rue de France 2
Frameries

Bezoek de website van Centre Hospitalier Hornu-Frameries


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Hornu-Frameries.*

----------

